# General > Photography >  Sensor Cleaning

## Corky Smeek

I was wondering if there was anyone locally who can clean a DSLR sensor and if so how much does it cost.

----------


## cullpacket

Jessops in Inverness imagine they would sort you out

----------


## Corky Smeek

Aye, I thought Inverness would be where I would end up having to go. I was just hoping there might be someone in Caithness who could do it. Thanks for taking the time to reply.

----------


## johndh

> I was wondering if there was anyone locally who can clean a DSLR sensor and if so how much does it cost.



You have a PM waiting for you.

Cheers

----------

